# Milwaukee Bucks @ Seattle Supersonics Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-38, 7-28 away) 
vs.
Seattle SuperSonics (45-20, 22-11 home)*</h2>*---March 22th, 2005---*









*Key Arena
Seattle, Washington*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 99, *Seattle* *73*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:







</h2>




































*PG: Maurice Williams
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF/C: Zaza Pachulia 
PF: Marcus Fizer *​
*<h2>Versus:<h2>​*









































*
PG: Luke Ridnour 
SG: Ray Allen 
SG: Rashard Lewis 
PF: Reggie Evans 
C: Nick Collison*

*Key Reserves:*






















*
SG: Ronald Murray 
PG: Antonio Daniels 
PF: Vitaly Potapenko*​

*Key Matchup:​**Mo Williams vs. Luke Ridnour​*<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RIDNOUR, LUKE" TITLE="RIDNOUR, LUKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/RIDNOUR, LUKE.jpg">​*The star players on both team match up well. Michael Redd and Desmond Mason are countered with Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis. With these matchups, you pretty know what you are going to get. In the PG battle, this is a matchup of 2003 draftees. Ridnour, who was drafted with the Milwaukee Bucks' pick aquired in the Ray Allen trade, has enjoyed a successful sophmore season, averaging 9.8 points and 5.9 assists and 31.1 minutes a game while the Sonics are enjoying a 45-20 record. This should be a good matchup with Mo, as they are or similar size, and they play the same style of play.*


*Prediction:*-*Bucks*-*85* *Sonics*-*102*
*The Sonics have won 4 out of their last 5, and with the probable return of Ray Allen for tonights game, it should be a pretty lopsided matchup. The Bucks have been playing well of late, but the Sonics, at home, just have too many weapons to rely on.*


----------



## G-Force

There's a still a good chance that Ray will not be playing tonight. If that's the case, then we will go with Flip Murray. Either way, the Sonics would really like to avenge our last loss in Milwaukee. It gonna be fun to see MAson back at Key Arena tonight. I miss the Cowboy.

:cowboy: :bball: 

G-Force


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview*​*When*: *9 p.m. Tuesday.*
*Where*: *KeyArena, Seattle.*
*Broadcasts*: *TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620)*

*About the SuperSonics*: *They've been beset with injuries and the situation didn't get any better when guard Ray Allen went down with a right-ankle injury Sunday in the first quarter of a victory over the Lakers in Los Angeles. Allen did not practice Monday and his status will not be known until game time. Starting center Jerome James (right thigh) and backup forward Danny Fortson also missed the Lakers game and are also game-time decisions.*

*Player to Watch:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURRAY, RONALD" TITLE="MURRAY, RONALD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/MURRAY, RONALD.jpg">, *SUPERSONICS*
*The former Bucks guard filled in admirably after Allen was injured against the Lakers. Murray scored a season-high 25 points on 8-for-17 shooting and grabbed five rebounds. "This is the type of stuff that you always dream about," Murray said. "To come in and play while the game is critical and while stuff is on the line."*

*The Series*:
*The Bucks have won only two of their last 16 games in Seattle. The Bucks did beat Seattle on Feb. 27 at the Bradley Center and they will be going for their first season sweep of the SuperSonics since 1998-'99.*

*Numbers Game*:
*2: Games missed by Allen so far this season.

19-4: Seattle's record in games in which it makes 10 or more three-point field goals.

9-3: Seattle's home record against teams from the Eastern Conference.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Ray Allen not playing tonight*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Halftime Report​**The Bucks have been staying it in, only trailing by 2 points at the end of the 1st quarter. The 2nd quarter was mostly Sonics, oustcoring the Bucks 23-18. The halftime score, which could have been a lot worse, is 50-43 Sonics. Anthony Goldwire the start over Mo Williams tonight, and he has scored 7 points in 18 minutes. Ronald "Flip" Murray isn't playing as well as he did in Seattle's last game, he only has 4 points on 2-8 shooting. Luke Ridnour has 14 points in 14 minutes for the Northwest Division leading Sonics.*

*Leaders:​ **
Bucks​*<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">
*Michael Redd
12 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds*

*Sonics*​<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="LEWIS, RASHARD" TITLE="LEWIS, RASHARD" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/sonics/LEWIS, RASHARD.jpg">
*Rashard Lewis
17 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds*​
*It is going to be difficult, but maybe we can go on a nice 2nd Half surge and take this one!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*ya baby! Bucks open the 3rd on a 5-0 run...Sonics forced to call a timeout. 50-48 Sonics still winning....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Wow...that 3 at the buzzer by Flip Murray was a heartbreaker after such a good quarter for the Bucks....we are still within 5, 68-63 Bucks. Hopefully we can keep up the energy and maybe steal this one... :cheers: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bucks lose  92-84...game recap later.*


----------



## Scinos

Nice game Bucks fans, it was closely fought right down to the end. The difference was probably turnovers by the Bucks and all the 3's by Rashard. Ridnour was also big, hitting shots when Rashard was doubled. I thought your bigs did a nice job on the glass (Gadzuric and Booth in particular), outrebounding the Sonics. Desmond Mason played well too, his all-round game looks much improved since his days in Seattle. :yes:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Recap*​
*The Bucks continued their road woes on Tuesday night, losing to the Seattle Sonics 92-84, in front of 16,197 fans at the Key Arena. The Bucks are 0-12 on the road against Western Confrence opponents this season.

The Bucks, who were without 2nd-year point guard Mo Williams with a left knee bruise, dropped to 27-39 and put another nail in thier playoff coffin. Anthony Goldwire made the spot start for Williams, and added 9 points and 9 rebounds in 38 minutes. The reserves for the Bucks played alot, and weren't too bad. Calvin Booth added 19 minutes, scoring 4 points and grabbing 8 rebounds. Reece Gaines played his most as a Buck, recording 10 minutes and dishing out 2 assists. Michael Redd led the Bucks in scoring, with 22 points, Dan Gadzuric led in rebounding, with 10, and Desmond Mason led in assists, with 4.

The Sonics were without all-star Ray Allen, who is still recovering from a sprained ankle. Rashard Lewis, Seattle's other all-star, was on fire all game from beyond the arc, going 7-11, and scoring 29 points overall. He also added 5 rebounds and 4 assists, some of those going to point guard Luke Ridnour, who netted a career high 21 points, and dished out 9 assists himself. The Sonics improved their record to 46-20.

ESPN Game Recap 

The Bucks play again tonight against the Clippers, in LA.*


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bucks kept it close, but Lewis had one hell of a game for Seattle.


----------

